# Youre ideal deca dosage



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2012)

I get a nice ride at 400mg EW with no sides - no need for caber, just aromasin. 

Thinking about bumping up the dosage - whats your opinion on deca dosages, taking into account benefits vs sides?


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 27, 2012)

Subbed cause I don't know anything about deca.


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm at 400mg a week as well and loving it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 27, 2012)

I do not seem to get the boner issues that others have on deca. I have gone up to a gram with equal test and still was a very functional sexual partner. The sweating seems to really get silly around 800 mg a week. I mean like tren sweating. Sweating when I eat ice cream. I almost can't have sex cause I'm dripping on her.
However I do really grow with it and don't get real watery with it.  I have had really great success with one 400 mg deca shot a week and the 50 mg npp Ed. So you end up with 750mg nandrolone. I do the same thing with test at the same time 500 mg sust once a week and then 100 mg prop Ed.  So 1200 mg test. It's not the ratio that most recommend but that's what i like.


----------



## S_walker (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm finishing a 20 week cycle of test 1000mg+ and 800mg of deca, also running 50mg dbol last 6 weeks. For therapeutic purposes 300mg works well for most, but for me 800mg EW was the sweet spot and being 40 my joints really love it. I am using 25mg of aromasin EOD too. No real bad sides, maybe some water retention, but keeping up with some regular cardio will take care of that. My BP through this cycle stayed near perfect. I'll start cruising soon then have BW done and then do another 20 week run. It's hard to beat a good test and deca cycle in my opinion. GL


Edit: My weight has gone up close to 20lbs and strength went up as well on this cycle. Eating close to 4000 calories, some clean some not so much...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> I do not seem to get the boner issues that others have on deca. I have gone up to a gram with equal test and still was a very functional sexual partner. The sweating seems to really get silly around 800 mg a week. I mean like tren sweating. Sweating when I eat ice cream. I almost can't have sex cause I'm dripping on her.
> However I do really grow with it and don't get real watery with it.  I have had really great success with one 400 mg deca shot a week and the 50 mg npp Ed. So you end up with 750mg nandrolone. I do the same thing with test at the same time 500 mg sust once a week and then 100 mg prop Ed.  So 1200 mg test. It's not the ratio that most recommend but that's what i like.





S_walker said:


> I'm finishing a 20 week cycle of test 1000mg+ and 800mg of deca, also running 50mg dbol last 6 weeks. For therapeutic purposes 300mg works well for most, but for me 800mg EW was the sweet spot and being 40 my joints really love it. I am using 25mg of aromasin EOD too. No real bad sides, maybe some water retention, but keeping up with some regular cardio will take care of that. My BP through this cycle stayed near perfect. I'll start cruising soon then have BW done and then do another 20 week run. It's hard to beat a good test and deca cycle in my opinion. GL



Some good ideas!


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 27, 2012)

I just did 900mgs/wk npp for 8 weeks with a gram of test and 50mgs Dbol. 

Went from 240-275. Nb tho. First time running nandrolone so can't compare. Tren or gtfo


----------



## FordFan (Oct 28, 2012)

I've always. Been happy on 400mg deca, didn't see a reason to go up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2012)

FordFan said:


> I've always. Been happy on 400mg deca, didn't see a reason to go up.



because you can is perfectly acceptable


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 28, 2012)

You guys running 2g of gear per week must shoot some serious volume on cycles. ED or EOD is bad enough but dang I dont see how people get away with so much volume on their injection sites.


----------



## overburdened (Oct 28, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> You guys running 2g of gear per week must shoot some serious volume on cycles. ED or EOD is bad enough but dang I dont see how people get away with so much volume on their injection sites.


I DON'T put less than 3ml in one site.. that's a waste of a hole in my skin in my opinion... if I'm gonna stick it, I'm gonna fill it...  
I like deca at 300 or so(or NPP) for joints.. for growing, or dieting(deca is great for dieting too, just not for the 'finished look'), I go with 800-1000mg weekly...  Like someone else stated, I usually mix NPP and deca... That way I'm not waiting for eternity for the deca to start working


----------



## rage racing (Oct 28, 2012)

I am on 450mg npp and 900mg test and i love it. Strength is similar to when i ran tren. Surprisingly i am still pretty dry and lean looking. I always stayed away from npp/deca due to all the stories of water retention but i gotta say, i am enjoying this blast. Maybe next bulk i will up the npp and see what happens.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> You guys running 2g of gear per week must shoot some serious volume on cycles. ED or EOD is bad enough but dang I dont see how people get away with so much volume on their injection sites.



Many cycles on 3 cc a day for months. I don't believe in site injection growth. But I do believe that filling that muscle up with oil week after week after week does have a growth stimulating effect.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 28, 2012)

200mg Deca weekly for joint relief.

2mg per lb of bodyweight is a good rule of thumb for the average guy wanting mass. Stacked with test of course.


----------



## AmM (Oct 28, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I DON'T put less than 3ml in one site.. that's a waste of a hole in my skin in my opinion... if I'm gonna stick it, I'm gonna fill it...



I love that philosophy brotha!


----------



## s2h (Oct 28, 2012)

After i found npp i never used deca much after that....thou low dose deca(200-300mg ew) with big dose of sust seems to work well for me....but i prefer npp or eq alongside test for me....im the hoover dam of water retention...


----------



## dawun (Oct 29, 2012)

No red acnes on chest on Deca?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2012)

dawun said:


> No red acnes on chest on Deca?



Acne is not gear specific, it's user specific 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## blergs. (Oct 30, 2012)

FordFan said:


> I've always. Been happy on 400mg deca, didn't see a reason to go up.



I also dont pass 400mg ew
i go 300-400mg ew


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 30, 2012)

600mg deca 1g test c 60 dbol a day and no issues also. AI is aromasine and proviron. Going to be adding in drol on top of the dbol soon.


----------



## dawun (Oct 30, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I also dont pass 400mg ew
> i go 300-400mg ew


 You cruise on 300mg ew or cycling, and how long?


----------

